# Need help for desert tortoise



## [email protected] (May 18, 2010)

Hi. Im new and dont do this kind of thing too often. I really only ever email. So, here it goes....I have a dessert tortoise named Hurricane Tortellini. He has been sick since I adopted him 3 years ago. I have no idea how old he is but if I had to guess I would say he is pretty darn old.Ive had him on injections, pills, nose drops and 10 day stays at the vet. I think he is much better after this years hibernation but I think he woke up blind. Im freaking out. He walks in circles, he tried to bite my finger thinking it was food and if I put my finger directly in front of his eye he doesnt even blink. He flipped over yesterday and when we found him we dont know how long he was on his back. Can this make them blind? Help.


----------



## dmmj (May 18, 2010)

*RE: Need help using this site?*

LOL it took me the longest time to figure out how to post a new thread myself. Seriously it did.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 18, 2010)

Hi Mccoop:

Welcome to the forum!!

No, being on his back won't make him blind. Where was he hibernating? Sometimes their eyes might get frost bite and cause them to blind temporarily. You really shouldn't allow a sick tortoise to hibernate, but that's water over the bridge now. Is the tortoise still on antibiotics? See if your vet will sell you a tube of Terramycin eye ointment. If you rub a little bit on his eyes three times a day it will help a lot. Until he can see again, it helps if you make a big pile out of his food, and place the pile up against the wall of his habitat so he can't push it away when he bites at it.

Write back and tell us how you have the tortoise set up. Is he outside? Indoors? Lights, etc. We need to have as much info as you can give us.


----------



## dmmj (May 18, 2010)

who moved my post here?


----------



## Yvonne G (May 18, 2010)

dmmj said:


> who moved my post here?



Sorry, I thought you were replying to mccoop03's post and I moved his post to the desert tortoise section. That other section was filled with really old posts and his/her question really didn't pertain to introductions. Do you want it moved back?


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2010)

emysemys said:


> Hi Mccoop:
> 
> Welcome to the forum!!
> 
> ...




Ok someone responded but I truly am so confused by this website and how to use it that I hope I am responding correcty to the person and not just responding to myself...that would be so typical. Anyway, to answer some questions asked of me. My tortoise hibernated under my bed so he wouldnt get too cold. I took him out periodically to make sure he was alive and well. This year he didnt cough while hibernating. He lives in southern california and his habitat is my backyard. He has been really sick in the past and this is his first year seeming well but his behavior is odd. He is eating great and drinking fine and he has pooped and peed twice. I put him under my bed everynight to make sure he isnt getting too cold. Any suggestions about the whole blind thing. He wanders around like he cant see or is in a fog. He seems really out of it and walks in circles and Im worried.


----------



## Shelly (May 19, 2010)

When he is out in the sun relaxing, quickly cast a shadow over him. He should instinctively pull back into his shell, in case the shadow is that of a predator. All my torts do that, even though they are quite tame. If he does not do that after a couple tries, he may indeed be blind.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 19, 2010)

When I first joined the forum I had trouble getting acclimated too. Don't worry about it. It'll be like second nature in no time at all! 

Are his eyes open and bright? Because you're having trouble navigating the forum, I won't ask you to post a picture of his eyes and face, but when you get more tuned in, I'd like to see pictures of your tortoise.

Do you soak him at all? It wouldn't harm him if you place him in a tub of warm water and just let him sit there for 15 or 20 minutes. Have the water only come up to the middle of his side, where the top meets the bottom. That way he doesn't have to strain to keep his head out of the water.


----------

